# Winter boot recommendations for wide (4E) feet



## Shroud (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm one of the unlucky few to have really wide feet compared to the average consumer. I typcially find myself needing a size 12/13 width 4E for shoes and boots. Does anyone else have experience with trying to find boots that fit such a wide foot? Most manufacturers, if they even offer a wide option, are only offering you a 2E which is still on the narrow side for me.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated since I'll be needing a new pair of winter boots this year.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 29, 2008)

Try Red Wing shoes. http://www.redwingshoes.com/

Kinda pricey, but they will last forever.  The boots I wear to the mountains are Red Wings and they are over 7 years old and are still in pretty good shape.


----------



## JD (Oct 30, 2008)

I run Muck Boots with a rubber lower and neoprene upper that comes up almost to my knee, but I canb roll down if they get too hot.  Warm, good traction, and not too $$$$.  I wouldn't hike in them, but for shoveling/walking the dog/slopping around they are perfect.  I have a fairly wide foot and they are roomy.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 30, 2008)

JD said:


> I run Muck Boots with a rubber lower and neoprene upper that comes up almost to my knee, but I canb roll down if they get too hot.  Warm, good traction, and not too $$$$.  I wouldn't hike in them, but for shoveling/walking the dog/slopping around they are perfect.  I have a fairly wide foot and they are roomy.



+1 Been a Muck fan for years now---great stuff for not a lot of dough


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 31, 2008)

Hmm, I've happily worn 2E and 4E Asolo boots for the summer, but don't know if they have any winter stock?


----------



## mrzilliox (Nov 9, 2008)

not a big gear guy, but the New Balance store in Brighton now carries a wide foot hiking boot.

I'm also a 12-4E and wore their old hiking boot ("Raniers"?) for several years before wearing it out.  It was probably the most comfortable shoes/boots I owned.  

The last few years I haven't seen any boots in the factory shop but of course 3 months after I buy a different brand, they show up again!


----------

